# Member of the Month! October



## Serpion5

Better late than never huh? 
















*OCTOBER 2014*









It's time to announce Member of the Month for the month that was October 2014. 

This month we handed it to Unxpekted22








Some of you might know this fella from down in the roleplay threads section, where is posts take us into the lore of the 40k universe via in depth storytelling alongside other players in the various ongoing threads of that section. But he is not restricted to that section by any means, leaving his mark in the hobby section as well as the original works and fluff boards from time to time. 

He is also an avid hobbyist, having contributed numerous threads and posts to the modelling and painting section of Heresy. 

All in all this is a well overdue award. :clapping: 




unxpekted22 said:


> Real name: Brian
> 
> Main Army: Black Templars/Space Marines
> 
> Location: U.S. Tennessee
> 
> Personal Website: N/A
> 
> What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army? The background or personality/culture of the army.
> 
> What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby? 40k is simply my all time favorite fictional universe.
> 
> Do you play for fun or victory? For both, naturally.
> 
> What is your all time favourite Game System? For table top, I have not broadened my horizons very much, so I don't have too great of an answer for this one.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the (Grand) Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby? Sure it's good. Anything that continues to bring the community together more often is a positive, imo.
> 
> What are your plans for the future? I have not collected any miniatures in a long time now. I play a few games here and there. I really enjoyed the modeling part in particular and got much better at it than I ever thought I would. I would love to continue it but I simply don't have the excess time or money that I used to. For the time being I am enjoying reading the books. The 40k universe has continued to inspire me as a writer and has helped me keep up my skills in that area, not to mention vastly improve.
> 
> What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of? Grand Adventures comics and games in Murfreesboro, TN.
> 
> Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table? Orks and Dark Eldar
> 
> What do you do when you're not online? Besides work, my other main hobbies are exercising, writing literature, writing and playing music. I get tattooed a lot. And of course, I spend a fair amount of free time out drinking with friends.
> 
> Favourite sports team? Can't say I have one.
> 
> What armies do you play? Space Marines
> 
> Which system do you prefer and why? N/A
> 
> How long have you been playing GW games? I started the hobby in 2008
> 
> What's your favourite movie, book and song?
> 
> Some movies are Equilibrium, District 9, and Pacific Rim.
> 
> Some books are Know No Fear from the Horus Heresy series, Dante's Divine Comedy, Candide by Voltaire, and In the Pond by Ha Jin
> 
> Songs, heh, forget about it. Way too many and constantly changing.
> 
> Occupation? I currently work for Amazon.com but it's definitely not what I want to do long term.
> 
> Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc) Maybe when I have all my ink done
> 
> What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of? Probably buying my own house at the age of 24. I have owned it for a year and half now and its still standing!
> 
> How did you come up with your username? Unexpected is one of my favorite words. I liked the idea of personifying its meaning into a noun, or person. It is also my gamer tag for online things. So, to make it more gamer tag and username-like, I changed up the spelling a bit. 22 is my favorite number. It is a universal master number, which has associations that I feel strongly resonate with me. It has been my favorite number since I was 11, long before I knew it was such a thing.
> 
> How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay? I was new to the hobby and typing random questions I had about 40k's rules into google, and Heresy came up in one of my early searches. I later found the RPthreads section, which anchored me in for the long haul.
> 
> You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them? Something you will learn about me from this question is I tend to overanalyze things to a ridiculous degree.
> 
> Other Usernames we may know you by? Most likely not.
> 
> If you could change something about heresy what would it be? I'm fine with it.
> 
> Favourite mini of any range ever? Oh this is a tough question. Especially since a superb painter can make any mere model look legendary. I have to say, the versatility of the 40k dreadnought kits definitely impresses me. I have seen them done so well, in so many different ways and people are always finding ways to keep it interesting. A lot of the chaos independent characters look amazing, as well as the continued improvement of Tau models. I am also a big fan of many of the privateer press minatures. The legion of ever blight and so many of the war jacks. The forge world Primarch models are very cool.
> 
> What was the first ever model you bought or were given? The Space Marine starter kit.


----------



## Nordicus

Congratulations! 

I compliment your choice of movies - Those are all awesome!


----------



## unxpekted22

Nordicus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I compliment your choice of movies - Those are all awesome!


Thank you. Seeing as I don't delve into the general 40k or rules threads much at all anymore I was pretty surprised. I feel like I am pretty hidden down in the creative writing areas of the forum, but I _have _been here for over five years now I guess lol. I really do like heresy online, I've honestly never felt the need or desire to spend much time on other 40k fan sites.

I thought District 9 would have a sequel, or something along those lines, out by this time. Hopefully I have not missed something...


----------



## Haskanael

congrats!


----------



## Loki1416

Congrats!


----------



## Moriouce

Congrats man!


----------



## Tawa

Well that was unxpekted...... :laugh:


Crap jokes aside, Congrats man! :good:


----------



## scscofield

Gratz


----------



## Loli

And the congratulations goes to you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well done


----------



## Old Man78

Tawa said:


> Well that was unxpekted...... :laugh:


Tawa, Jimmy Tarbuck is at your keyboard again!

And well done unxpekted, well deserved


----------



## Tawa

Oldman78 said:


> Tawa, Jimmy Tarbuck is at your keyboard again!


I need to change the locks to my office.....


----------

